# Need some breakfast warming advice



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I usually only have to prepare snack/finger food on site for my craft service job...sandwiches, quesadillas, soup, etc. Very little prep required.

For my next gig, I've been asked to prepare hot breakfast for the crew, 30-40 people. I have butane burners and have access to a couple chafing dishes. We'll be working outside and most of the food is grab-&-run. Typical breakfast would be oatmeal, breakfast sausages, bacon, omettes, burritos. Omettes and breakfast burritos will be made to order, but I'm looking for advice on pre-cooking and warming the sausage, bacon & oatmeal. I'll be prep'n at home and the location will be about 45min away.

The sausage should be easy, I can brown and cook the evening before and chill. How long would it take to reheat the sausage using a chafing dish? Could I pre-cook the bacon and do the same?

I might have time to cook the oatmeal at location, but I'll be pressed for time. Is this something that can be prepped and transported the morning of? Once again, I'm worried about it being hot enough to serve and not have it turn to glue during the trip.

Last question, what about pancakes? Would they reheat well in a chafing dish? I don't have access to a proper thermo transporter, but I do have coolers.

Thanks in advance of you help.

Will


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

Chafing dishes are for *holding* hot food at temperature NOT for rewarming, I think you will have difficulties getting food up to temp in a chafing dish. Is it possible to transport it hot rather than reheating when you get there?


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

It looks like I'll have to get up earlier and heat the potatoes & sausage in the morning before I leave the house.

Thanks.


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes you CAN use a chafing dish to bring cold food to temp but it takes a while (An hour?) and uses quite a bit of Sterno. 

Large catering events even use Sterno to cook/finish their food on site using an aluminum sheet pan box.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I got up early, cooked and transported hot. Made it through the ordeal :beer:


----------

